# What barrel is the best?



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

New here and hoping I don't repost a question that has already been addressed. I've done a forum search, but can't seem to come up with an answer. If I missed it, please head me in the right direction.

We are looking to create a water catchment system and are not sure what type of barrel to use. We prefer barrels as they are over abundant in our area (AKA cheap). Yet, we can't decide which to use. 

We have the Jack Daniels Distillery just a few miles up the road, and several other factories where we can get wooden barrels for a good price. We can also get the 55 gallon blue (plastic?) drums from other places locally for a reasonable price. 

Has anyone done any research on this to determine which one is best for long-term? I know the blue drums have a tendency to split over time, but wood also rots if not treated well. What about bacteria reduction? 

Thanks!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Use the blue barrels. They are easier to keep clean and to clean. They will not impart "tastes" to your water. I have never had a blue barrel split on me. You can fix them with glue if necessary or you can learn how to plastic weld and do some really neat stuff with them like welding in your fittings.

jack is clear when it goes in the barrels. That pretty color comes from the chared wood. It may be drinkable but, i don't think i would find it very appealing.

Thats my 3.4 cents


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Uhhh...
I would say on the one hand you obviously go with the blue plastic. I have them. I would assume that kept out of the elements they would last forever. At our place in WV they are used to support boat docks in the river.
Buuut... man oh man, if I had access to empty Jack barrels, I would be all over that. I think I could live just fine if all my water had a little taste of whiskey in it.


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

For long time water storage the blue barrels are best. if kept out of the sun to prevent degradation from uv rays, they will outlast the woooden barrels with less likelyhood of imparting taste and discoloration to the water. I just picked up four of the blue barrels for $20 apiece with $15 for delivery. now i just need a few with removable tops for making a barrel root cellar.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

redneckhillbilly said:


> For long time water storage the blue barrels are best. if kept out of the sun to prevent degradation from uv rays, they will outlast the woooden barrels with less likelyhood of imparting taste and discoloration to the water. I just picked up four of the blue barrels for $20 apiece with $15 for delivery. now i just need a few with removable tops for making a barrel root cellar.


What he said,you just can't beat them!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Doesn't much matter as long as it's not your turn to be in it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

redneckhillbilly said:


> For long time water storage the blue barrels are best. if kept out of the sun to prevent degradation from uv rays, they will outlast the woooden barrels with less likelyhood of imparting taste and discoloration to the water. I just picked up four of the blue barrels for $20 apiece with $15 for delivery. now i just need a few with removable tops for making a barrel root cellar.


Hi, dh and I got 10 Saturday and 10 more today........Lexington Containers, Ky...30 gallon blue plastic with removable lids.
$12 each, or 10 for $100.

Pictures here:Specials

And the owner was nice enough to stay after hours on Saturday because there is a time change we weren't aware of....


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

Wish they were closer or had delivery. I would buy a trailer load of a mix from them. to make it cost effective gas wise, i would have to take the pickup and my long trailer and buy a full load from them. Love their prices and variety.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I would like to get my hands on some of those! I see that company also sells ammo cans. I think I would like some of those too!


----------



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

HarleyRider said:


> Doesn't much matter as long as it's not your turn to be in it.


Unless it's a JD barrell, then that may be fun??? LOL.


----------



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Hi, dh and I got 10 Saturday and 10 more today........Lexington Containers, Ky...30 gallon blue plastic with removable lids.
> $12 each, or 10 for $100.
> 
> Pictures here:Specials
> ...


Thanks Jay!

Before I spend time pouring through their site, are these food-grade drums? Do we know what was stored in them prior to sale? I know a filter is mandatory when doing a catchment system, but the last thing I want is to use a drum that stored triple-8 or some other fertilizer or stringent chemical.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bandurasbox said:


> New here and hoping I don't repost a question that has already been addressed. I've done a forum search, but can't seem to come up with an answer. If I missed it, please head me in the right direction.
> 
> We are looking to create a water catchment system and are not sure what type of barrel to use. We prefer barrels as they are over abundant in our area (AKA cheap). Yet, we can't decide which to use.
> 
> ...


I would love to have a couple of JD-whisky barrels ... and then make my own "swish" which is an eastern-Canada (maritimer's) recipe ...


----------



## Bandurasbox (Aug 21, 2011)

*Not as good as Jay Jay's*



JayJay said:


> Hi, dh and I got 10 Saturday and 10 more today........Lexington Containers, Ky...30 gallon blue plastic with removable lids.
> $12 each, or 10 for $100.
> 
> Pictures here:Specials
> ...


Well Jay Jay, we didn't get your deal, but a good one nonetheless. Posted a want ad on Craigslist and found a guy who had four of the blue barrels for $18.00 each. Food grade, he had homemade wine stored in. :sniff sniff: :woohoo: Gonna make for some yummy water storage.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Bandurasbox said:


> Well Jay Jay, we didn't get your deal, but a good one nonetheless. Posted a want ad on Craigslist and found a guy who had four of the blue barrels for $18.00 each. Food grade, he had homemade wine stored in. :sniff sniff: :woohoo: Gonna make for some yummy water storage.


Great---glad you found those---I don't find anything on Craigslist--I search, but in vain.

You got a great deal---our gas bill alone was a bunch.:gaah:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

When I lived in Virginia, I got as many barrels as I wanted from the White House Applejuice company. You might check to see if there are any local businesses like that to find barrels.


----------

